# Shower Room in Ireland?



## hvsteve1 (Oct 30, 2015)

We're planing on trading into Ireland (Dungan Cottages) and see they list the units as having a shower room. Resort photos show a claw foot tub in the bath. Does this mean there is a separate room with a stall shower? I emailed the resort and am awaiting a response.


----------



## silentg (Nov 2, 2015)

I checked the website, it says some units have full bath while others have a shower stall.
What concerns me is the spiral staircase. We stayed in a resort with a spiral staircase and being in our 60's we found it a bit of a challenge, if we were 30 years younger it would have been fun!
Here is the website
https://www.diamondresorts.com/Dangan-Lodge-Cottages
Silentg


----------



## NKN (Nov 2, 2015)

The spiral staircase goes to the second floor.   The info said only the 3BR had a second floor.     Are you reserving the 3BR?  If not, the spiral staircase should not be a problem.   Found this under their Fact Page.

When in doubt about anything, send them an email and ask your questions.


nkn


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 2, 2015)

hvsteve1 said:


> We're planing on trading into Ireland (Dungan Cottages) and see they list the units as having a shower room. Resort photos show a claw foot tub in the bath. Does this mean there is a separate room with a stall shower?



I believe that some units have a tub and shower whereas other units have only a shower. It does not appear that there is a separate room with only a shower stall. 

Also, trip advisor reviews say that the bathrooms are located inside bedrooms, en suite. They also say that you will need a car while there.


----------

